# Hose pipes



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

What do you guys use?

I have a flat pack Hozelock which is great from the transport point of view rolls up small but can be a pain to empty all the water out to acheive this.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I use several small pieces that I picked up over the year's joined together. Other thatn that. We used Bottles and a funnel. :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi takeaflight,

We have a flat hose bought at Peterborough show in Apr from one of the accessories stands and is light and quickly expels the water. We have just come back from Europe and found it good at the aires. I know you are going to ask the name but can't remember its name sorry but if you go to any of the shows I'm sure you will see it, its green tubing made of material not plastic.
Rita


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I originally used a roll-flat hose, but, as you say, they can be a pain as they have to be rolled entirely out before use. Ordinary hoses are very bulky.

I was given a hose that consists of four small tubes alongside one another within the hose - it's a 'flat' hose, but it will pass the water while remaining rolled. I've not seen one for sale (despite looking!) but this is brilliant. Water does remain inside (the downside) but the upside is that it's small, and is packed in a cassette.

Worth looking out for, and if you spot where they're being sold PLEASE tell the rest of us!


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

I use one of those flat blue roll up types, similar to what you describe. That replaced a 15 metre length of hose we used to carry. After initially being very pleased with it, it was a pain when i could manoeuvre close up to a tap. So i made up a length of hose, thats about 5 metres long. I can normally get away with the shorter hose, but the flat pack one is always in the van, and i have to use it when filling up at home. The flat pack is a bit of a pain at 20 odd metres long, and the laying out on the floor and rolling up, while trying to empty it is fun  but, it takes up so little space, it's a "gotta have" imho. 

I also have hoselock connections on both hoses, and a little tupperware box with a selection of thingy's in which can screw on to just about any sort of tap you present me with. I also carry a radiator key to work those taps that have the top removed, which we found on many french sites. 

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

BarryandSue said:


> I originally used a roll-flat hose, but, as you say, they can be a pain as they have to be rolled entirely out before use. Ordinary hoses are very bulky.
> 
> I was given a hose that consists of four small tubes alongside one another within the hose - it's a 'flat' hose, but it will pass the water while remaining rolled. I've not seen one for sale (despite looking!) but this is brilliant. Water does remain inside (the downside) but the upside is that it's small, and is packed in a cassette.
> 
> Worth looking out for, and if you spot where they're being sold PLEASE tell the rest of us!


 Do you mean one like this Baz?


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

We use an ordinary hose

When packing up I coil it by hand
Approx 1 meter circumference & 12 turns.
It is placed in a plastic carrier, to catch any drips, And the bucket stands inside the coil on the van floor along with the Electric cable similrly coiled


----------



## 88834 (May 9, 2005)

Again, I use an ordinary hose which i cut off my 50m garden hose. Its about 10ms. Its brill, with a variety of attachments from B& Q and water purifying tablets, the water system is brill. I have nps filling at many places and campsites. I store in a few carrier bags. Stops any drips etc. Change them after a few trips. Again I coil from my hand.

Simple.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

We also have a flat pack hoe, we searched for ages to find a good one with a decent length, we had one given us in the end, its a cassette type that expells the water when you roll it back.
We have a shorter piece of ordinary hose, to extend.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

If anyone would like a hose such as MandyandDave try www.copely.com


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have the hose in M&D's picture, bought from
http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk for £25.
It is not listed on that site but it wasn't then and they still had it, 
Item: Cassette Hose 15M,1406 [1301]

It unreels quickly and empties just as fast as I can wind it in. Highly recommended. I haven't yet needed a longer hose, but just in case I keep a couple of collapsible 15l plastic containers that take up no space and can fill via a plastic bottle cut as a makeshift, but perfectly adequate, funnel.

Dave
PS You can't navigate to it but it's still there:
http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/erol.html#2786x2794


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Yup! That's the one, MandyandDave. Brilliant, isn't it?

Every motor/home should have one.


----------

